# First Time here- some questions about our Viz



## Ruger (May 27, 2009)

Hi all,

First time on this site and like the comments I see.
We have a 16mo old Viz female (spayed). She is smaller than average (45 lbs, 22in at shoulder and somewhat fine boned). On the whole a good dog, but we have concerns on the following (very frustrating) issues that don't seem to be getting better as she exits the "puppy" stage
Any help, advice or comments anyone can provide on any of the following is greatly appreciated. i must say we are near the end of our leash!!

Issues are (from most annoying/ frustrating to least)

1) Feces Eating...yuk..since about 6 mos she has had a problem of eating her own as well as other dogs. Can't let her off leash, or out side by herself. We were told it should stop by a year, and if it doesn't then it's a lifetime problem- any advice on how to handle this?

2) Counter surfing- getting better, but is there a cure?

3) very excitable when visitors come over (jumping up, yelping)

4) Doesn't want to come (recall) from a far. (Seems to find smells, etc along the way that distract her)

5) How much do you feed your viz's? We give ours 1.5 cups twice daily (vet advise that she was getting tubby), but she seems constantly hungry- is this causing problem #1?

6) still seems to be a puppy...which is great, expect that she should be listening better by now.

Any help at all will do a ton.
Many thanks,

Kim


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

as far as the poo eating I just dont have the answers.try a higher protien diet with more fat and dont give any fruits or veggies they can force out the stuff theat needs to stay in the digestive tract witch is not being absorbed due to being pushed out to early.Just a guess.2. spray bottles coins in a can just need negative recognition.3.Same as number two4.More and better training.If a dog isnot trained almost constantly they will forget not completely but enough to not obey what you want them to do.5.what do you feed your dog...Mine get blue buffalo taste of the wild and solid gold,remember they need animal fat for energy and to build muscle they need protien,then excersize your dog as much as possiable.6.vizslas grow like any other dog physically but mentally it is a slow go.smart dog but it takes them a little while for the brain to develope.With all that energy it makes for a pretty fun package wouldnt you sayGood luck Duke and Rileys dad


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Kim,

I hear your frustration - we've battled some of these issues with our 8 month male v who also very dominant.

Here's my 2 cents:

1. *eating poo* - I have no counsel - however, someone did talk about this same problem on a discussion last month - I couldn't find it - you may want to search poo or feces on the forum search engine.

2. *counter surfing* - spray bottle - worked for us

3. *jumping on visitors* - we moved to the mountains and became shut-ins to discourage visitors ... just kidding ;D It doesn't help that V's are social and love people - a few sessions with a personal dog trainer may be $$$ well spent if you are at the end of your rope.

4. I agree with 1notenough - *it's a training issue.* My v is the same ... his CKC name is "On Point Don't Look Back" - a namesake self fullfiling prophecy I guess.

5. We feed Rio 2 cups of high protein (42%) twice a day and run him off leash for at least 45 minutes - he's fit, trim and his coat has quite a luster.

In sum, I too get frustrated with Rio's stubbornness (wife calls it defiance) and at times - lack of response to training - especially being called back when off leash. He's food motivated so walking off leash w/treats helps. Not sure how much time you spend with your v - perhaps more obedience classes, agility training or longer walks would help with bonding and may alleviate some of the frustration. When we get busy and miss a day or two of our routine long walks, Rio gets frustrated and cagey and his behaviour changes. 

Here are my 5 tips to having a vizsla as a great family pet:

1 - *proper nutrition * / diet (including treats)
2 - *consistent training * - find out what motivates your dog, food, praise etc and reward the good behaviours
3 - *lots of love and affection * - v's give this back 10 fold without prejudice
4 - *exercise, exercise, exercise * - everyday
5 - *have a network of dog lovers * (or v owners) - including a vet, daycare, dog walkers, dog forum (like this one), trainers ... basically people you can talk to about dogs - we become great support for each other 

Good Luck


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

treetops1974 said:


> his CKC name is "On Point Don't Look Back" - a namesake self fullfiling prophecy I guess.


Our guy's mommie is an On Point (but we didn't get ours from them...our breeder works closely with them and is her owner as she just started her own kennel)!

Sorry...don't have much to add. Our guy still eats his poop at 18 months. The only thing we can do is be sure to pick up our yard frequently. There's something you can put in their food that makes their poos taste weird, but we haven't tried it.

Fortunately, we don't have a counter surfing problem, but like other poster's ideas.

Our guy gets overly excited with visitors as well. We actually put a leash on him to control him better when people come and tell people DO NOT acknowledge the dog. No talking, touching, etc. Then, when Loki has calmed down, we let him off leash and he seems to be fine after that; just wants to sniff, but doesn't jump. Keep in mind, this usually takes at least 5 minutes! It is SO important that visitors not give any attention. But it's hard to do since people don't understand that attention reinforces behaviors and people also think dogs are like people and need to be greeted too. Sigh.

Good luck!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Vlicked,
Assuming there is only one Onpoint Kennel, Blaze's parentage Onpoint: Jinx , Mom and Rowdy, Dad. Blaze was born March 30 2008. Just can aside to this topic. We had our guy shipped to his Newfoundland home. 
Carolyn


----------



## Ruger (May 27, 2009)

Hello,

Firstly, thank you all for all the help and support.

Just want your thoughts on something we tried today after being at our wits end. 
We tried leaving Ruger's feed pail on the floor, full of food (approx 14 cups of food).
Usually when she wakes up (or always!) she is on a constant quest for food. So when she saw the food pail there she was confused. When she finally started eating she bolted 4 cups back right away, then stopped (ate too fast), For the rest of the day, she ate maybe a cup. would sniff at the pail, but not eat. played, ran and went to bathroom ok. Best part was- no poo eating, listened better, not spastic, and left our food alone.

what are everyones opinions- is this method safe/ praciticable? its only been one day, but appears to work pretty good.

Does anyone else "free feed" their dogs, and what are your results?

For the record, we used to feed Ruger 1.5 cups twice a day. She is a 16 mo old spayed female, and gets about 1-2 hours of good, off leash exercise and training a day. We feed her Bosleys Professional brand adult dry kibble

Thank you so much for any thoughts/ comments
Kim


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Our V who is just coming up for 6 months used to eat horse poo (delightful) we were advised to change his food for a higher protein one, we nowfeed him Royal Canin which he loves and he does seem a lot better on it, not only does he not eat the poo but he only has 1 poo in the morning instead of his usuall 3.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

free feeding will work if your dog does well on it my dogs parents are fed that way.all dogs have there own mind and this could run into an expensive practice with the two I have it costs me close to sixty dollarsevery three weeks or so but then again they do well with the scheduel they are on and I dont every have a problem with the poo eating


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Just read this older post from treetops and very sound advice!!! Read it puppy owners!!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry, that was reply # 2 I was referring to.


----------



## rosscopeeko (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't feel bad, my V female eats her poo all the time, unless i see her try and do it. It drives us crazy and is completely gross. I tried lacing some piles with hot sauce, but she's smarter than that. My dog is 12 months old. She has just started jumping the fence and running away which scares us greatly. I'm so scared she is going to get stolen. She is almost to the point where we have to watch her all the time when she's outside in the yard. She will not come when i call her, she is ultra stubborn. I need to start training this dog on a long line for recall, and it will happen soon once i get some time. My dog is very frustrating, but loving too.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

rosscopeeko it sounds like it is time for you to start haveing treats in your pocket at all times.maybee you should put your dog on a run or build a taller fence


----------

